# ID help



## cynorita (Jun 12, 2004)

This plant came in with some moss I bought on AquaBid. The seller did not know what it was. It has been in my tank a week and doesn't appear to be growing any roots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You have _Mayaca fluviatilis_. See here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=255&category=genus&spec=Mayaca

Welcome to APC!


----------



## cynorita (Jun 12, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> You have _Mayaca fluviatilis_. See here:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=255&category=genus&spec=Mayaca
> 
> Welcome to APC!


That was fast! Thanks


----------

